# Prototype Stabilizer-Final Design



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

They look great nzone. so now you can put up to 4 dampners in one stab.
that should work really well. havent seen anything like this and they can be made to match bow risers.. Great work


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

looks great!!!


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

let me know when they become available to purchase


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*stab*

man they look great can't wait!!!


----------



## Thundercloud (Mar 1, 2010)

I want one too!! Please PM me when you have them available in Lost Camo. Awesome JOB!!!!!


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

You've got a great tallent.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

mazdamitch333 said:


> You've got a great tallent.


I agree! that looks so cool!


----------



## Bowtec tribute (Mar 13, 2010)

absolutely sweet


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

thats a sweet idea I hope it works out well for you. how do you make sure that they are always rotated the right way in the bow or does it matter if they are at an angle? Are you going to make them upto 10" or so?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

VanRijn said:


> thats a sweet idea I hope it works out well for you. how do you make sure that they are always rotated the right way in the bow or does it matter if they are at an angle? Are you going to make them upto 10" or so?


 any oring or teflon washer wil insure proper rotation.


----------



## nzone (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are a couple cutaway section views of the Dampener grooves and the 5/16-24 mounting set screw. On my prototypes I used a -109 O-ring and it tightened perfectly with vertical orientation to the riser. I had designed in (2) #10-24 tapped holes used with (2) #10-24 brass tipped set screws to aid in aligning the stabilzer with different bows. These allow the 5/16-24 set screw to be aligned specific to the user. The 10-24 brass tipped set screws will not damage the 5/16-24 set screw when snugged, but they will keep the orientation if the stabilizer is removed. There are (3) grooves per Dampener Location. This enables the number and location of the Dampeners to be altered as desired. I hope this helps. Thank you very much for the comments.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

That cut away drawing is cool so that means tyou can ise from 1-4 dampeners at any time?


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

*very cool*

How cool would that look on a Z7? 

Nice work.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i bet these will sell extremely fast. bet you are going to make a lot of cash on these. lots of mathews guys that would want one. great job man


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

Those lok sweet ! Is Lost camo an option?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

seespotrun said:


> Those lok sweet ! Is Lost camo an option?


 he has gotten the rights from mathews to use lost camo so the answer is yes.. comming soon:wink:


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*stab*

waffles or not it going on a dxt as soon as possible hurrrrrrrrrrrry nzone


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be interested in one 12" long all black for the hunter class at I.B.O. and A.S.A. shoots. Post when they will be available to be sold.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

Would it be possible to make one of these 30 inches long? And if so, would it retain its stiffness??


----------



## natural born k (Dec 30, 2007)

makes me want to buy a z7 just to get one of these. they look sweet.:slice:


----------



## Zmuda01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Corsair said:


> Would it be possible to make one of these 30 inches long? And if so, would it retain its stiffness??


They are designed the same way cranes are. Stiffness at 30 inches should not be an issue.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I knew this idea was going to go places when you first posted it. You should take a sec and pat yourself on the back. You deserve it. Can't wait to see when they come out. I definately want one, maybe a couple. :star:


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like an upgrade from years past.

http://www.bowhunting.net/NewProducts/2003/03-StrawberryWilderness-VibraTechStabilizer.html


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sweet man im looking into getting me a Z7 and when i do ill have to have one of these stabilizers 

congrats they look great


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

Not sure if thats where he got his idea or not, but either way it looks MUCH better than the previous version.




PGA said:


> Looks like an upgrade from years past.
> 
> http://www.bowhunting.net/NewProducts/2003/03-StrawberryWilderness-VibraTechStabilizer.html


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

Lets see a new pic on a Z7.........:tongue:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Those are cool .. Black one please


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

a 30 inch stab will be over a pounnd without the dampner because 1x2 alum bar is 2.37 per foot


----------



## SMSgt Rhino (Jan 26, 2009)

You Rock!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Only problem I see is you do not have a way to adjust it so that it can be perfectly vertical or horizontal. My luck , everytime I would put it on a bow it would not be running straight.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Looks pretty good. Only problem I see is you do not have a way to adjust it so that it can be perfectly vertical or horizontal. My luck , everytime I would put it on a bow it would not be running straight.


Look again at the cutout pics. There are two brass set screws to keep it in place!

I can't wait until they are available!


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*waiting*

NZONE Man I don't have any finger nails left waiting on this thing to hit the classifieds hurry or ill have nubbs left


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow man... good work!

What program are you designing them on? Sure looks like SolidWorks. I opperate SW here at work.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

wait till you guys see the new longer thinner ones.,, they look unbelievable..
he's working as fast as he can to start production...


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

very nice job,please pm me when you are going to sell would like one for my switchback xt,good looks and fucntional!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

great job let me be the first to get one north of the border first in C:shade:anada


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

Amazing design, that is awesome. PM has been sent. Any new info on production and prices and sizes?


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

*Very nice*

you have done a really nice job, good luck with the marketing


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2005)

Love the design. Good luck to you!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*stab.*

Anything come of these ?


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> he has gotten the rights from mathews to use lost camo so the answer is yes.. comming soon:wink:


Sounds like they are coming :thumbs_up Hopefully soon cuz I want one!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow they look GOOD!! hope you get rich


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow...I saw this when you first designed it...it looks amazing. I almost want a Z7 just to have something like this on the front


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ttt*

Any latest info on when they might be available?


----------



## nzone (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,
Sorry its been a while since I responded last. I will have some stabilizers avaliable soon. I am finishing up the license agreement with Mathews within the next couple weeks, and have some sent out for dipping, and matte black hard coat. I will post a link when I have some ready. Attached are pictures of the updated design. I also have a longer model in the works. Thank you for all the input and comments, they are much appreciated.


----------



## chrsbrbnk (Nov 25, 2009)

How are you making the grid part? Wire EDM or a cnc mill? Were you going to have a extrusion die made? Looks fantastic and an easily manufactured design !!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks great. It'd be cool to have another 5/16-24 threaded hole on the end to accept stab weights or discs for people looking for more stabilization in addition to the vibe-dampening.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope to hear you are in production soon I want one on my bow as soon as they are done The snow is all gone north of the border and I want to look good this season


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*diddo*



#1 Hogger said:


> I hope to hear you are in production soon I want one on my bow as soon as they are done The snow is all gone north of the border and I want to look good this season


diddo


----------



## Iowabuck (Feb 14, 2010)

this looks great. I would love to get a black one. Let me know when you are ready to sell!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*WOW!* very nice looking stab for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome stuff! Cant wait to try one out...

Bump for a great guy....


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

These are great looking stabilizers


----------



## stainless 2 (Oct 23, 2006)

great looking stabs! i want one soon! 3d season is rolling, save me!!! i will sell a potful if they work as good as they look!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

im not a Matthews guy....but that thing is pretty sweet :


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

Put me down for a camo one!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

2 questions:

1. Are there going to be 8in" ones?

2. Whats the price going to be?

Thanks in advance. :becky:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

His website will be up soon. he will post as soon as its up that way you can have all the questions answered at once.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> His website will be up soon. he will post as soon as its up that way you can have all the questions answered at once.



Sweet thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

I will take one in Lost Camo......:darkbeer:


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

*string stop*

have u looked in too the possibility of a matching string stop with a dampner in it?


----------



## MIbuck (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice piece, looking forward to buying one.:thumbs_up


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

BriceJ MI said:


> have u looked in too the possibility of a matching string stop with a dampner in it?


that would also be a cool idea i was thinking about saying something about that but you beat me to it


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

*max length?*

Are you going to make a target length? Maybe 24" to 34" with adjustable weights? 

Let me know if you do, Thanks


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

*update*

Any updates? How is the license going with Mathews?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

boardin4u said:


> Any updates? How is the license going with Mathews?


He has one more step to go everthing is going well. lots of legal jargan.
He sent me a finished one it arrived yesterday. 
the quality and workmanship is nothing less than perfect. 
I scred it on my Z7 and it looks like its part of the bow. incredible work. took a couple of shots and they do work well. I will take some pictures tonite and post them tomorrow...


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

those look great. cant wait to see them on the bow. i want one for my Z7 as soon as they come out.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

J-Meaux said:


> those look great. cant wait to see them on the bow. i want one for my Z7 as soon as they come out.


I will take a pix of it on my Z7 and post it for you tomorrow.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

*Info*

any idea as to how much they will cost? and also, what is the length(s) you are planning on making them? 

Any prices or lengths would obviously be a guess and we wouldnt hold you to them. Jsut curious for any bits of info you are willing to give, even if they are just a guess. I am sure most of us that are watching this post are eager to hear any info you can give.

Thanks again,

Josh


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

boardin4u said:


> any idea as to how much they will cost? and also, what is the length(s) you are planning on making them?
> 
> Any prices or lengths would obviously be a guess and we wouldnt hold you to them. Jsut curious for any bits of info you are willing to give, even if they are just a guess. I am sure most of us that are watching this post are eager to hear any info you can give.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure and I am just feild testing a prototype for him so I would rather not comment. hope you understand.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

*Thanks*



buckeyboy said:


> I'm not 100% sure and I am just feild testing a prototype for him so I would rather not comment. hope you understand.


I understand completely. Had to try!

I know I want one, and I showed a few people who I believe also want a few, so I think you entered into a good market. There will be at least a few being used in Good ol' Minnesota.

Have a good one.


----------



## fthoodhoghunter (Jan 24, 2008)

awsome


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> I will take a pix of it on my Z7 and post it for you tomorrow.


please do post some pictures


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> He has one more step to go everthing is going well. lots of legal jargan.
> He sent me a finished one it arrived yesterday.
> the quality and workmanship is nothing less than perfect.
> I scred it on my Z7 and it looks like its part of the bow. incredible work. took a couple of shots and they do work well. I will take some pictures tonite and post them tomorrow...


Any chance of seeing the stab on a Z7 today still? I am guessing there are quite a few of us waiting on the edge of our seats hoping you post a picture soon...

Thanks again for keeping us up to date on the STAB OF THE YEAR!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

boardin4u said:


> Any chance of seeing the stab on a Z7 today still? I am guessing there are quite a few of us waiting on the edge of our seats hoping you post a picture soon...
> 
> Thanks again for keeping us up to date on the STAB OF THE YEAR!


Here are some pix of a prototype on my bow. I am feild testing it.
I put the red dampeners in myself to match the bow check out the camo...


----------



## nontypicalclub (Dec 30, 2009)

dont forget about how good that would look on the monster 7.0 same riser pattern


----------



## seminole123 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Wow*

:77::77::77::77::77:

Man that thing is sharp! Cant wait till they go into production! Great work!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Ive got a red Conquest 4 that is waiting for a new stabilizer hope to see these in production soon Its not that far to send one north of the border:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow man I gotta have one! Let me know when they are up for sale please and prices!!!!


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

I like it !!!!! Thier going to be a big hit !!!!!


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

wow it looks like it is built into the riser that looks f'in awesome


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

i cant wait till this thing comes out. I have to have one for my z7


----------



## gbarber91 (Jun 24, 2009)

buckeyboy I've got to say that that's the best looking stab I've ever ever seen. It looks like a continuation of the bow. I have a feeling you're going to hit it big, my friend.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

gbarber91 said:


> buckeyboy I've got to say that that's the best looking stab I've ever ever seen. It looks like a continuation of the bow. I have a feeling you're going to hit it big, my friend.


 Just to clear things up the design is by nzone Ktech design.... I am just feild testing a prototype for the company. 
On the other hand you have to see these in person just Flawless workmanship. he is working as fast as he can to get all the ducks in a row so sales can begin..


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Are the Stabilizers or Dampeners replaceable? From the cross section they appear to be molded in place, or are they installed as a friction fit within the collars? If they were removable/replaceable they would allow more adjustability.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Ancient Archer said:


> Are the Stabilizers or Dampeners replaceable? From the cross section they appear to be molded in place, or are they installed as a friction fit within the collars? If they were removable/replaceable they would allow more adjustability.


 yes they are 100% removable and replacable


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

To the top for the coolest looking stab on AT!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*ttt*

Pricelist ?


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice! I was thinking about buying another Mathews, are you going to be selling these eventually? If you are I would like to buy one after I get another Mathews. What lengths are you going to offer and what are the total weight of each one? That is a sweet looking stabilizer!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

website comming soon


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT...still anxiously waiting to get one of these awesome stabs!!!


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

any news yet?


----------



## burtsr (May 19, 2010)

Put me on the list also. Any idea of when you think they will be available and what the price range will be?

burt


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

Eastern Hydrographics is doing the camo dipping for Ktech and so far we have shipped several orders back to them. I talked to Kerry yesterday and he is working diligently with Mathews to get this available for sale. All of his ducks are lined up and ready to go the only hold up is waiting for Mathews to give the final go ahead. Hopfully it willl be soon.


----------



## nzone (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to update the stabilizers. I am pushing to get all the legalities and procedures completed as soon as possible. There are many items that must be certified before I can offer production stabilizers. It is a much longer process than I anticipated, so I apologize for the delay. The guys at Eastern Hydrographics have done the dipping, and I have to say they are very talented at their craft. They do great work, and I would highly recommed them for any dipping project you have. The 2 pics are of the Tech 7 Hunter, and a new, longer model. The Tech 7 Hunter is 7.500" over all length, and with (2) Mathews Harmonic Dampers and (1) Mathews Harmonic Stabilizer is 8.5 oz. The longer model shown is 11.625" over all length, and 10.5 oz. with the same (2) Dampers and (1) Harmonic Stabilizer. Thanks for all the great comments, and let me know if a longer model is something of interest. Thanks.


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

*I Would like to see a long Target model if possible*

I don't know how stiff they are or if a long version like 24" is feasible. There are a lot of target shooters looking for something a little different, but it must be effective. You will need to make one and test it to know for sure.


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

just a suggestion on length, what about a short version for hunters who dont like longer stabs. something around like 3.5 - 4.5 inches that will still provide enough stabillity but also reduces shock. i dont shoot a mathews at all but your stab looks really nice and i thought id throw this out to ya.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Cool stabilizer. You might want to check with Carter Enterprises to see if they have the patent. Thiers was very similar with the mathew dampeners.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

nzone said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to update the stabilizers. I am pushing to get all the legalities and procedures completed as soon as possible. There are many items that must be certified before I can offer production stabilizers. It is a much longer process than I anticipated, so I apologize for the delay. The guys at Eastern Hydrographics have done the dipping, and I have to say they are very talented at their craft. They do great work, and I would highly recommed them for any dipping project you have. The 2 pics are of the Tech 7 Hunter, and a new, longer model. The Tech 7 Hunter is 7.500" over all length, and with (2) Mathews Harmonic Dampers and (1) Mathews Harmonic Stabilizer is 8.5 oz. The longer model shown is 11.625" over all length, and 10.5 oz. with the same (2) Dampers and (1) Harmonic Stabilizer. Thanks for all the great comments, and let me know if a longer model is something of interest. Thanks.



Very nice! :thumbs_up

I would like a 8" or a 12" for that matter :thumbs_up


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

USNarcher said:


> Cool stabilizer. You might want to check with Carter Enterprises to see if they have the patent. Thiers was very similar with the mathew dampeners.


They wouldn't have passed his patent if it conflicted


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

is this really a stabilizer or dampner or just something that looks cool like most stabilizers that where made before the b stinger and smooth stability revolusion seems like to me it needs a place to add weight forward to make a real stabilizer or this will be an expensive toy to show off with just my .02 cents not trying to bash looks great if it will work as a stab to stabilize


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> is this really a stabilizer or dampner or just something that looks cool like most stabilizers that where made before the b stinger and smooth stability revolusion seems like to me it needs a place to add weight forward to make a real stabilizer or this will be an expensive toy to show off with just my .02 cents not trying to bash looks great if it will work as a stab to stabilize


 Ive been testing a prototype and can tell you it works...


----------



## custom24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice !!! can't wait to see one in hand


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

Madlaz said:


> is this really a stabilizer or dampner or just something that looks cool like most stabilizers that where made before the b stinger and smooth stability revolusion seems like to me it needs a place to add weight forward to make a real stabilizer or this will be an expensive toy to show off with just my .02 cents not trying to bash looks great if it will work as a stab to stabilize


nzones stabilizer design makes sense to me. Mathews is using their new Gridlock design which strengthens the riser, making it ultra stiff, adding Mathews Harmonic Stabilizers at the end of the riser. Looks like the same principle, ultra stiff gridlock design with weight and vibration reducing Harmonic Stabilizers at the end. I can't wait to have one on my Z.:shade:


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

$mitty05 said:


> just a suggestion on length, what about a short version for hunters who dont like longer stabs. something around like 3.5 - 4.5 inches that will still provide enough stabillity but also reduces shock. i dont shoot a mathews at all but your stab looks really nice and i thought id throw this out to ya.


Ktech also has a 5 inch model that will be part of his new line up, and it looks really good.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope I can get one sent north of the border before the snow flies again. I would like to see a target length but the shorter one would make great side bars


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks sweet.

AK13


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

what camo are they going to be avialable in? i would like to have one of the 11 inchers for my m7..... when things going to be available? keep us posted


----------



## Can't get right (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks great. I have been wanting a new stab and that went to the top of list.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anymore updates as to when we can buy one?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Anymore updates as to when we can buy one?


the website is up and he should be all clear any day from the last time I spoke with him...

here is a link to the site..

www.ktechdesigns.com


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> the website is up and he should be all clear any day from the last time I spoke with him...
> 
> here is a link to the site..
> 
> www.ktechdesigns.com



Sweet, thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

TTT for this new stabilizer....


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

Check this out. Sounds like bownazi is impressed.


http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/general-archery-discussion-3/ktech-7-first-test-169071/


----------



## Deadeye13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Great job...I'll take one as well... How much longer till there available???


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

*Are they out yet*

I was just wondering if they were out yet because i would realy like to have one .It is a great looking and functional idea like the pic and the cutaway view I think you realy have something good going here good luck.:smile:


----------



## rtp (Apr 9, 2010)

cool


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

since this is no longer a DIY, it should be moved to classifieds, no??


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

I want a couple of these things so bad i can taste it, but still havent seen any prices. Dont know if im just missing it or what, does anybody have an idea?


----------



## Deadeye13 (Jun 12, 2007)

I would buy one as well.....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

prices are up on the site plus a bunch of new models comming.

www.ktechdesigns.com


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

They are shipping because a bunch of guys have them on the Mathew's forum. Also, Bownazi just received a shipment of 25 and has them for sale at his shop.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Late to this thread.

Those stabs look awesome but i wanted to tell you that the having the setscrews on the mounting bolt will not help with alignment problems from bow to bow, because your threads are not able to change. If you don't thread the stabilzer body for the mounting bolt it will work then.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> Late to this thread.
> 
> Those stabs look awesome but i wanted to tell you that the having the setscrews on the mounting bolt will not help with alignment problems from bow to bow, because your threads are not able to change. If you don't thread the stabilzer body for the mounting bolt it will work then.


That's what they did... threaded the body of the stab so you can back out the set screws and turn the mounting bolt in and out to adjust the fit. You think they would put set screws for nothing? Cmon, look at the design of the stab... the guy isn't some garage lackey with hand files and a hammer.


----------



## Ray1dog (Jul 2, 2010)

wow this is verry cool good job!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> That's what they did... threaded the body of the stab so you can back out the set screws and turn the mounting bolt in and out to adjust the fit. You think they would put set screws for nothing? Cmon, look at the design of the stab... the guy isn't some garage lackey with hand files and a hammer.


Cmon, look at the design of the stab, the cutaway shows the body threaded for both the set screws and the mounting bolt, turning the mounting bolt does not change the relationship of the thread alignment to the body of the stab, and hence will not change anything about getting the stab to mount vertically according to different bows and how the threads were started in their holes, only by adjusting how much you squish the oring.

Skilled people are not perfect. Space shuttle anyone?

And yes, many times I have seen somebody that didn't know what they were doing put on a feature for nothing. Even people that do know what they are doing put stuff on for nothing. That's why they have prototypes and they have feedback and testing.


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ordered One!*

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/general-archery-discussion-3/ktech-7-first-test-169071/

Looks like they like'em on the Mathews forum. The reviews are great. Have a Tech 7 in Lost ordered, cant wait! Pretty cool it all started in the DIY, good luck to him. :wink:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> Cmon, look at the design of the stab, the cutaway shows the body threaded for both the set screws and the mounting bolt, turning the mounting bolt does not change the relationship of the thread alignment to the body of the stab, and hence will not change anything about getting the stab to mount vertically according to different bows and how the threads were started in their holes, only by adjusting how much you squish the oring.
> 
> Skilled people are not perfect. Space shuttle anyone?


I have had one of the first prototypes on my bow for 3 months now and can honestly tell you after hundreds of shots... it has not moved at all! allignment is still perfect.
this stab has now been tested by many its quality is top noch.
please reserve negitive comments and spectulation. unless you can substantiate your claims


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

archerm3 said:


> Cmon, look at the design of the stab, the cutaway shows the body threaded for both the set screws and the mounting bolt, turning the mounting bolt does not change the relationship of the thread alignment to the body of the stab, and hence will not change anything about getting the stab to mount vertically according to different bows and how the threads were started in their holes, only by adjusting how much you squish the oring.
> 
> Skilled people are not perfect. Space shuttle anyone?
> 
> And yes, many times I have seen somebody that didn't know what they were doing put on a feature for nothing. Even people that do know what they are doing put stuff on for nothing. That's why they have prototypes and they have feedback and testing.


If you go to the website www.ktechdesigns.com, and look at the Assembly page, it explains how it works. It is just like the Mathews Dead Stop mounting feature. Its not to hard to comprehend. Maybe some pictures will help you understand. Good Luck!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> I have had one of the first prototypes on my bow for 3 months now and can honestly tell you after hundreds of shots... it has not moved at all! allignment is still perfect.
> this stab has now been tested by many its quality is top noch.
> please reserve negitive comments and spectulation. unless you can substantiate your claims


Dude, I'm trying to help you out here!

Your cutaway schematic shows your mounting bolt threaded into the body, with setscrews clamping down the bolt from rotating. 

Can you confirm whether or not you are threading the body for the mounting bolt? 

If you are, then getting the body to align with any old bow which may have its stab bushing threading started at the 12 oclock, or the 3 oclock, or whatever arbitrary position, is not going to be possible by simply turning the mounting bolt in the stab body. All that will do is move the bolt in and out of the stab body, but the relationship of the stab when tightened down to the bow riser will stay the same. The only way to adjust the stab mounting position then is to shim it with washers, or to use the natural elasticity of the oring, which will leave the stab not exactly hard mounted to the riser, depending on what percentage cut you get on the bolts you buy, and the bow manufacturers tap they use on the riser, the stab can still flex in relation to the riser due to the gap in the threads...

Listen Im not trying to be a smartazz to you, only responding to Cajun's smartazz remark. But I can if you need me too. Like I said Im trying to help you out, archer helping archer. You posted this thread for feedback, don't complain about the manner in which you get it.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

seespotrun said:


> If you go to the website www.ktechdesigns.com, and look at the Assembly page, it explains how it works. It is just like the Mathews Dead Stop mounting feature. Its not to hard to comprehend. Maybe some pictures will help you understand. Good Luck!


Yes, thanks for the link, and I stand by my suggestion. 
See, I told you so about the shimming. 

If he wants to save manufacturing costs on purchasing nylon washers and one trip through the tapping process, I just told him. Make use of having TWO setscrews, another overkill.

Or maybe y'all are garage lackeys if you don't understand what I'm saying. I can read technical drawings. Done a few in my life as well.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

nzone said:


> Here are a couple cutaway section views of the Dampener grooves and the 5/16-24 mounting set screw. On my prototypes I used a -109 O-ring and it tightened perfectly with vertical orientation to the riser. I had designed in (2) #10-24 tapped holes used with (2) #10-24 brass tipped set screws to aid in aligning the stabilzer with different bows. These allow the 5/16-24 set screw to be aligned specific to the user. The 10-24 brass tipped set screws will not damage the 5/16-24 set screw when snugged, but they will keep the orientation if the stabilizer is removed. There are (3) grooves per Dampener Location. This enables the number and location of the Dampeners to be altered as desired. I hope this helps. Thank you very much for the comments.


Look closer maybe pics will help you understand.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Put two nuts on a piece of allthread and back them up against each other. Now see if you can get the orientation of the hex's to change, either line up perfectly as if they were one nut, or get them exactly opposite so that a 12 pt socket fits on them. and do it without shimming. That's what Im trying to explain on your threading the stab body for the mounting bolt. 

A better idea would be to take a piece of 5/16 rod and die it down to 5/16-24 on one end and leave the other end to sleeve into the stab body, and use your two setscrews to secure it.


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

archerm3 said:


> Yes, thanks for the link, and I stand by my suggestion.
> See, I told you so about the shimming.
> 
> If he wants to save manufacturing costs on purchasing nylon washers and one trip through the tapping process, I just told him. Make use of having TWO setscrews, another overkill.
> ...


*Wow, you sound like your a blast to be around,:RockOn: so uplifting and such a positive attitude. Ok, ok, your the winner, good job. All this over a tapped hole...... Have a Wonderful day ! :darkbeer:*


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

seespotrun said:


> *Wow, you sound like your a blast to be around,:RockOn: so uplifting and such a positive attitude. Ok, ok, your the winner, good job. All this over a tapped hole...... Have a Wonderful day ! :darkbeer:*


*I don't understand what your problem is. Try to give a suggestion and get attacked for it. Have a nice day*! :RockOn::darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> Look closer maybe pics will help you understand.


Stop for a second and think about it. 

If you loosen the set screw and back the bolt out of the stab by a quarter of a turn and then tighten the set screw, the bolt will get a quarter of a turn longer therefore requiring 1/4" more of a turn to get it screwed all the way to the riser. The threads on the rod do change in relationship to the stab as the start point of the thread changes.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> Stop for a second and think about it.
> 
> If you loosen the set screw and back the bolt out of the stab by a quarter of a turn and then tighten the set screw, the bolt will get a quarter of a turn longer therefore requiring 1/4" more of a turn to get it screwed all the way to the riser. The threads on the rod do change in relationship to the stab as the start point of the thread changes.


Go back and read this post..and think about it. What you are describing is the same thing I am saying below. The starting point of the threads cannot change. The only thing that would matter on the mounting bolt length is if you are securing the stab by bottoming out the bolt in the riser hole instead of shoulder/shoulder contact. 



archerm3 said:


> Put two nuts on a piece of allthread and back them up against each other. Now see if you can get the orientation of the hex's to change, either line up perfectly as if they were one nut, or get them exactly opposite so that a 12 pt socket fits on them. and do it without shimming. That's what Im trying to explain on your threading the stab body for the mounting bolt.
> 
> A better idea would be to take a piece of 5/16 rod and die it down to 5/16-24 on one end and leave the other end to sleeve into the stab body, and use your two setscrews to secure it.


If as you describe you turn out the bolt 1/4 of a turn, then when you try to put it on the bow you will have to start the stabilizer turned out another 1/4 turn, and you end up in the exact same position.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> If as you describe you turn out the bolt 1/4 of a turn, then when you try to put it on the bow you will have to start the stabilizer turned out another 1/4 turn, and you end up in the exact same position.


I stand corrected... man, I feel like a dumbass. :zip:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Listen fella's it's a new product. It's a great product lets not reinvent the wheel being monday morning quaterbacks. the stab was designed so you can put it in any position you want and it will stay there.. tested it it works Like I said Ive had a proto type for 3 months fantastic product... hats off to kerry and best wishes for tapping a very difficult market.


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

archerm3 i see what you are saying. should definitely use something like the mathews string stop where it is 5/16-24 on one end and smooth on the other to align with set screws


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice you'll do well.


----------



## 2droptine (May 31, 2003)

lovin it.


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*great product*

i love how you can put harmonic dampers on left side for better balance.i have two harmonic stabs on mine..my m7 just as dead in hand as z7


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Seems everone who has purchased one so far is extreemly happy with them.
cant wait to see some new models being manufactured..


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*Cross breed*

Looks great. But, I don't know how that Matthews looking thing would be on my Destroyer. :tongue:


----------

